# Jogging in Cairo



## Sofia Cooper

Are there any parks in Cairo where you can go for a run ,,or anyone who goes jogging, any ideas . ..or is there any running clubs ?


----------



## DeadGuy

Air in Cairo itself is no good for any kind of workouts........

And a female jogging in a public place...........Think you should consider gyms....... Unless you're ok with getting the "lovely" stares from many idiots that will for sure stare at any female jogging in their sight! (I'm being optimistic and saying "stares"!! It could get worse!!)

Gyms would make more sense for me......More healthy since it's a closed space, and more safe.

Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I used to walk around Zamalek early mornings and bump into the rowing club out running but it was oall men, never seen a woman jogging and I wouldn't advise it.
Join a gym or a sports club would be my advice

Maiden


----------



## moataz123

MaidenScotland said:


> I used to walk around Zamalek early mornings and bump into the rowing club out running but it was oall men, never seen a woman jogging and I wouldn't advise it.
> Join a gym or a sports club would be my advice
> 
> Maiden


I live in Heliopolis, my wife, her neighbor friend and my daughter are jogging and walking 3 - 4 times per week in front of the academy near the airport, very safely, along with many people (women, men and children) without being bothered, and there are seats to rest. Air quality is not the best in the world but nobody got hurt as far as I know. At least in Heliopolis.

There are also sports clubs and they are nearly the same. I think you can arrange a temporary summer membership in a club, but I am not sure how much you pay.

The only problem, summer is humid and hot most nights (June - September), so you may prefer indoors running equipments during these months.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

DeadGuy said:


> Air in Cairo itself is no good for any kind of workouts........
> 
> And a female jogging in a public place...........Think you should consider gyms....... Unless you're ok with getting the "lovely" stares from many idiots that will for sure stare at any female jogging in their sight! (I'm being optimistic and saying "stares"!! It could get worse!!)
> 
> Gyms would make more sense for me......More healthy since it's a closed space, and more safe.
> 
> Good luck!


Ive heard the air quaility is bad , but how bad I didn't know , . Yea it would be safer and healthier in gyms ,,, especially safer ..I hate treadmills ,,, they don't do anything for me but guess it'll have to be ,, I've always been a outside person , So I'll get a list of local gyms & memberships 
Thanx alot


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> I used to walk around Zamalek early mornings and bump into the rowing club out running but it was oall men, never seen a woman jogging and I wouldn't advise it.
> Join a gym or a sports club would be my advice
> 
> Maiden


Yeah Cheers Maiden , guess it's gonna have to be the gym ..... guess I'm thinking activities as simple as that are the norm ,,, of course there not in Cairo


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you smoke 30 cigarettes a day... then you are smoking 60 a day here...

The pollution here is the equivalent of smoking 30 cigarettes daily, and then you have all the passive smoking... cos those no smoking signs don't actually work here.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

moataz123 said:


> I live in Heliopolis, my wife, her neighbor friend and my daughter are jogging and walking 3 - 4 times per week in front of the academy near the airport, very safely, along with many people (women, men and children) without being bothered, and there are seats to rest. Air quality is not the best in the world but nobody got hurt as far as I know. At least in Heliopolis.
> 
> There are also sports clubs and they are nearly the same. I think you can arrange a temporary summer membership in a club, but I am not sure how much you pay.
> 
> The only problem, summer is humid and hot most nights (June - September), so you may prefer indoors running equipments during these months.


 well thanx for this Moatez ,,, I'll. bear this in mind , depending where I'm gonna live ,,and of course put my safety first 
I'll give this a thought if I'm. Living in that area ,,, or Nasf cityl Nasr City ,,,, or even El Rehab . Thanx for that


----------



## Beatle

Sofia Cooper said:


> Ive heard the air quaility is bad , but how bad I didn't know , . Yea it would be safer and healthier in gyms ,,, especially safer ..I hate treadmills ,,, they don't do anything for me but guess it'll have to be ,, I've always been a outside person , So I'll get a list of local gyms & memberships
> Thanx alot


I think the air quality in Cairo is one of the hardest things to adjust to as an expat, especially in the summer. I have mild asthma but rarely use my inhaler in the UK (usually about once a year!). I have to use it almost daily during the summer in Cairo. I have friends who have asthma who have similar problems and one had to cut short her studies in Cairo as she couldn't leave her flat. So although I exercise in Cairo, I find it harder to do as much as I do in the UK and I wouldn't jog outside - I could cope with the staring as it's something I have learned to switch off, but I don't think I would be able to breathe and jog!


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> If you smoke 30 cigarettes a day... then you are smoking 60 a day here...
> 
> The pollution here is the equivalent of smoking 30 cigarettes daily, and then you have all the passive smoking... cos those no smoking signs don't actually work here.


 mmm the air is bad , real bad ! ,, I knew It was when I came last time and it was Dec and not as warm & humid ,but I could see the a kinda yellowy haze ,, unless I was imagining it ..... I don't smoke ,, but did years ago but developed slight ashma..... So I wouldn't be able to by the look of it ,Yea I was surprised when I was travelling from Sharm to Cairo. On the 6 hr journey the rep , guard AND driver smoked the whole time ,,, I was sat at the front and It was horrible , but I didn't complain as I knew the laws maybe differant , I coulnt move as there was no seats


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Beatle said:


> I think the air quality in Cairo is one of the hardest things to adjust to as an expat, especially in the summer. I have mild asthma but rarely use my inhaler in the UK (usually about once a year!). I have to use it almost daily during the summer in Cairo. I have friends who have asthma who have similar problems and one had to cut short her studies in Cairo as she couldn't leave her flat. So although I exercise in Cairo, I find it harder to do as much as I do in the UK and I wouldn't jog outside - I could cope with the staring as it's something I have learned to switch off, but I don't think I would be able to breathe and jog!


OMG I didn't know it was a severe as that !!!!! I use my inhaler as and when I need it ,,,, I can go months without, but then I find I will use it every day .. several times a day , obviously in the summer months worse , And the staring ., well I bet it can be off putting and as Deadguy said , maybe more , 
So decision is made , unless I'm. living in Rehab or Nasr I think I'll just stick to the gym ,,, just find it soooo boring running on those damn treadmills


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sofia Cooper said:


> OMG I didn't know it was a severe as that !!!!! I use my inhaler as and when I need it ,,,, I can go months without, but then I find I will use it every day .. several times a day , obviously in the summer months worse , And the staring ., well I bet it can be off putting and as Deadguy said , maybe more ,
> So decision is made , unless I'm. living in Rehab or Nasr I think I'll just stick to the gym ,,, just find it soooo boring running on those damn treadmills




See my posting yesterday OMG... we get sand storms here and it is hard hard hard to breathe through those.


----------



## Beatle

Sofia Cooper said:


> OMG I didn't know it was a severe as that !!!!! I use my inhaler as and when I need it ,,,, I can go months without, but then I find I will use it every day .. several times a day , obviously in the summer months worse , And the staring ., well I bet it can be off putting and as Deadguy said , maybe more ,
> So decision is made , unless I'm. living in Rehab or Nasr I think I'll just stick to the gym ,,, just find it soooo boring running on those damn treadmills


At least inhalers are cheap to buy out there (compared with UK prices)


----------



## DeadGuy

Sofia Cooper said:


> ....................
> 
> I was surprised when I was travelling from Sharm to Cairo. On the 6 hr journey the rep , guard AND driver smoked the whole time ,,, I was sat at the front and It was horrible , but I didn't complain as I knew the laws maybe differant , I coulnt move as there was no seats



Sorry for editing the post,

Law does not allow smoking in closed public spaces, or public transportation........But again.....It's just what the law says......... It also says that if you're not an employee at the place where you got caught then everything will be "ok" if you paid the fine...... Which is a WHOLE TEN Egyptian pounds!!!!! :lol:


But for all tourists in here (Or anyone that's not familiar with how to be obeying the local laws while being here for a short holiday or so) YOU are the ones who make the rules in here, if you're in a bus with a driver or a tour guide that smokes and you just don't like it, just ask them to stop it, they will stop it right away if you did look serious enough, cause they know they can loose their jobs if they pi$$ed a "guest" off!

Enjoy it in here!


----------



## Beatle

DeadGuy said:


> Law does not allow smoking in closed public spaces, or public transportation........But again.....It's just what the law says......... It also says that if you're not an employee at the place where you got caught then everything will be "ok" if you paid the fine......


I didn't know that - I presume that includes taxis then


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Sorry for editing the post,
> 
> Law does not allow smoking in closed public spaces, or public transportation........But again.....It's just what the law says......... It also says that if you're not an employee at the place where you got caught then everything will be "ok" if you paid the fine...... Which is a WHOLE TEN Egyptian pounds!!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> But for all tourists in here (Or anyone that's not familiar with how to be obeying the local laws while being here for a short holiday or so) YOU are the ones who make the rules in here, if you're in a bus with a driver or a tour guide that smokes and you just don't like it, just ask them to stop it, they will stop it right away if you did look serious enough, cause they know they can loose their jobs if they pi$$ed a "guest" off!
> 
> Enjoy it in here!


LOL don't make me laugh.
Yes a taxi driver will put out his cigarette but..........
Go to the Marriott hotel where there are sign everywhere telling you that you can only smoke in the outside area.. ie the garden and then go for a meal in any restaurant inside and there are always smokers and when you complain they say what I can do he wants to smoke.
If you go to the indoor cafe there are three sections two non smoking and the third smoking... the smoking is bang in the middle of the two non smoking sections.
Go into Siddons non smoking bakery and cafe in Zamalek... and they are all sitting up at the counter smoking.
Smokers all over the world are the most selfish people


----------



## DeadGuy

Beatle said:


> I didn't know that - I presume that includes taxis then


Well, it's a bit more complicated when it comes to taxis, law does forbid it, but NO ONE ever check on taxis, they just check on buses!

But if someone's alone in a taxi then he/she can smoke as much as he/she wants as long as the driver is getting his share of your pack!

If there's someone else that you do not know, it will be just a respect issue.

I use taxis a lot but I don't usually try to get a taxi if I saw someone else sitting in it other than the driver, I also smoke a lot, but I wouldn't light a smoke unless I make sure that the driver, and the other passenger(s) (If existed) Are ok with that.

I wouldn't put so much hope on telling a smoking taxi driver to stop it cause "law" says so though.......

Good luck


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> LOL don't make me laugh.
> Yes a taxi driver will put out his cigarette but..........
> Go to the Marriott hotel where there are sign everywhere telling you that you can only smoke in the outside area.. ie the garden and then go for a meal in any restaurant inside and there are always smokers and when you complain they say what I can do he wants to smoke.
> If you go to the indoor cafe there are three sections two non smoking and the third smoking... the smoking is bang in the middle of the two non smoking sections.
> Go into Siddons non smoking bakery and cafe in Zamalek... and they are all sitting up at the counter smoking.
> Smokers all over the world are the most selfish people


Hi there,

Well, I meant the employees, not other guests, they're the ones who would loose their jobs, and of course, as you were told, "What can I do, he wants to smoke" is true, he is a guest and "guest is ALWAYS right" in here cause the guest is the one paying!

In the mean while, if you did ask to drag the place's manager from his/her air conditioned office and tell him/her that you came there cause it's a non smoking area, he/she will work on getting you what you're asking for, if that didn't happen then that would be a good reason to leave and find a better place where ALL customers are right, not just the smoking ones.

I'm a smoker, not planning to quit either, so thanks for your compliment


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Well, I meant the employees, not other guests, they're the ones who would loose their jobs, and of course, as you were told, "What can I do, he wants to smoke" is true, he is a guest and "guest is ALWAYS right" in here cause they guest is the one paying!
> 
> In the mean while, if you did ask to drag the place's manager from his/her air conditioned office and tell him/her that you came there cause it's a non smoking area, he/she will work on getting you what you're asking for, if that didn't happen then that would be a good reason to leave and find a better place where ALL customers are right, not just the smoking ones.
> 
> I'm a smoker, not planning to quit either, so thanks for your compliment




Hey it's me you are asking..... of course I have complained!!!! 
and once I leave Egypt I will find that place where all customers are right not just the smoking ones.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> See my posting yesterday OMG... we get sand storms here and it is hard hard hard to breathe through those.


 I did read and have been in the storms as a child, when i was in Libya and healthy (i think) ...but yeah i under estimate the air in Cairo , I have heard is highly polluted but did'nt know to that extend of like 30 cigs a day is like smoking 60


----------



## Sofia Cooper

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Well, I meant the employees, not other guests, they're the ones who would loose their jobs, and of course, as you were told, "What can I do, he wants to smoke" is true, he is a guest and "guest is ALWAYS right" in here cause the guest is the one paying!
> 
> In the mean while, if you did ask to drag the place's manager from his/her air conditioned office and tell him/her that you came there cause it's a non smoking area, he/she will work on getting you what you're asking for, if that didn't happen then that would be a good reason to leave and find a better place where ALL customers are right, not just the smoking ones.
> 
> I'm a smoker, not planning to quit either, so thanks for your compliment


 Huh iam i reading this correctly ....you have differant rules for guests ...if they want to smoke they are allowed ??? this is obsurd , !!! double standards ...:confused2:


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Hey it's me you are asking..... of course I have complained!!!!
> and once I leave Egypt I will find that place where all customers are right not just the smoking ones.



Some of the places you've mentioned are 5* ones!!!! So even those places are acting like that?????? :confused2:

It's a good thing that I don't waste my money going there for drinks and meals then :lol:

But what can I say?! Sorry on behalf of those "professional" idiots?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Got to give taxi drivers their due.... every taxi I have had has always put out their cigarette.. they might not be happy but they do it.


----------



## DeadGuy

Sofia Cooper said:


> Huh iam i reading this correctly ....you have differant rules for guests ...if they want to smoke they are allowed ??? this is obsurd , !!! double standards ...:confused2:


No....... This is Egypt these days ....... 

Enjoy it in here!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sofia Cooper said:


> Huh iam i reading this correctly ....you have differant rules for guests ...if they want to smoke they are allowed ??? this is obsurd , !!! double standards ...:confused2:



This is the land of double standards and hourly changing rules...


----------



## Beatle

Sofia Cooper said:


> I did read and have been in the storms as a child, when i was in Libya and healthy (i think) ...but yeah i under estimate the air in Cairo , I have heard is highly polluted but did'nt know to that extend of like 30 cigs a day is like smoking 60


Smoking shisha is not terribly good for you either!


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Got to give taxi drivers their due.... every taxi I have had has always put out their cigarette.. they might not be happy but they do it.


Well, those who do respect customers now are the " few rotten apples in the taxi drivers' community" as one of the taxi drivers I been with described for me...............

Don't even ask why he said that to me!!!!


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> This is the land of double standards and hourly changing rules...


Well its like living in the dark ages in alot a ways .i think guests should respect and dont do it anyway ,,,,i know thats in an ideal world , and were not living in one of course , but this is is wrong ... and iam sure the non smoking guests like myslef would feel the same ..


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Hey it's me you are asking..... of course I have complained!!!!
> and once I leave Egypt I will find that place where all customers are right not just the smoking ones.


I am not terribly impressed with how the Marriott deal with customer relations to be honest. I'm not saying that there wouldn't be problems in other hotels but I was so unimpressed with the Marriott hotel and how they dealt with our complaints last time I stayed in Cairo with family, that I moved hotels mid-week. It's not the first time I have had problems there


----------



## Beatle

Sofia Cooper said:


> Well its like living in the dark ages in alot a ways .i think guests should respect and dont do it anyway ,,,,i know thats in an ideal world , and were not living in one of course , but this is is wrong ... and iam sure the non smoking guests like myslef would feel the same ..


I think our attitudes in the UK have changed though - it's not that long ago that restaurants in the UK could be quite smoky and bars were horrendous - I find it quite shocking being back in Egypt now where people smoke inside as I am just not use to it!


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Beatle said:


> I think our attitudes in the UK have changed though - it's not that long ago that restaurants in the UK could be quite smoky and bars were horrendous - I find it quite shocking being back in Egypt now where people smoke inside as I am just not use to it!


I fully agree with you ....and yes we didi only have the smoking ban in a couple of years ago ...but what i didnt realsie ...if a guest is paying . if it supposed to be a non smoking area it is what it says ...regardless of wether they are guests or not ....now if it was an american non smoker and he was sat nxt to an english smoker , and the english smoker refused to stub it out ....there would be a right row....as the amercians are very antismoking indoors .rules are rules


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes bars were horrendous but non smoking areas and no smoking restaurants have always been available as have non smoking floors in hotels.


----------



## mardini

Beatle said:


> I am not terribly impressed with how the Marriott deal with customer relations to be honest. I'm not saying that there wouldn't be problems in other hotels but I was so unimpressed with the Marriott hotel and how they dealt with our complaints last time I stayed in Cairo with family, that I moved hotels mid-week. It's not the first time I have had problems there


I agree, the Marriott poorly manage their guests. 

Sofia, of course this is a double standard country, all Arab countries are double standard, there is one law for the citizens, and another for foreigners and guests of the country. In some countries (like the gulf states) they have three laws, one for the citizens, one for westerners expats and one for non westerner expats (which is the worst). In Egypt as bad as it looks with the double standard, it does come handy for expats, believe me.

As for jogging, I suggest you buy a treadmill, the cleanest option.


----------



## Sofia Cooper

mardini said:


> I agree, the Marriott poorly manage their guests.
> 
> Sofia, of course this is a double standard country, all Arab countries are double standard, there is one law for the citizens, and another for foreigners and guests of the country. In some countries (like the gulf states) they have three laws, one for the citizens, one for westerners expats and one for non westerner expats (which is the worst). In Egypt as bad as it looks with the double standard, it does come handy for expats, believe me.
> 
> As for jogging, I suggest you buy a treadmill, the cleanest option.


 Yes iam learning very quickly what to expect in Egypt, and any other arab country i may choose to visit .And i am beginning to realise how differant our law and customs are.
It obviously comes down to tourism and money.
So it doesnt make me feel better that i get treated better than anyone else, as we should all be the same ...again as i say we dont live in the ideal world 
Take Cuba for instance, the people there are surpressed so much by the goverment, 
They are still on rations of food, and clothing , they men dont even have razors blades some times, and if they have one, it has to last months , yes we know about the sanctions, but while they are on such a low wage and long hours working for pittance, while we lavish it up in the 5star hotels ... so again a double standard country 
I never gave a treadmill at home a thought ....a very good option ... still boring running in the same spot for howerer long lol ,,


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes being an expat does protect you and you can get away with some things that natives wouldn't
Sophia I dont know if you realise that there is Egptian price, arab price and tourist price here


----------



## mardini

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes being an expat does protect you and you can get away with some things that natives wouldn't
> Sophia I dont know if you realise that there is Egptian price, arab price and tourist price here



Very well put MaidenScotland, this is it, the treatment is based on the amount of money you own and willing to spend, this is why many Egyptians are treated like kings, because they are king-like rich.


----------



## Andy Capp

Sofia Cooper said:


> Are there any parks in Cairo where you can go for a run ,,or anyone who goes jogging, any ideas . ..or is there any running clubs ?


Only if you take some tissues to give out to the locals cos they'll need them!


----------



## Sofia Cooper

Andy Capp said:


> Only if you take some tissues to give out to the locals cos they'll need them!


 lol ....they would need a box full


----------



## Sofia Cooper

mardini said:


> Very well put MaidenScotland, this is it, the treatment is based on the amount of money you own and willing to spend, this is why many Egyptians are treated like kings, because they are king-like rich.


 Well Egypt will definately open my eyes, so as the saying goes "money talks" yes it sure does, now i better go and phone mummy and ask lol (joke)


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes being an expat does protect you and you can get away with some things that natives wouldn't
> Sophia I dont know if you realise that there is Egptian price, arab price and tourist price here


 to be honest i didnt , but i have heard many things about all the bribes , but not this , so i take it if your a tourist you pay the highest price in everything , then if your an expat, an Egyptian would charge you more for something he is selling, than if it was his fellow countryman, so this is why an expat package is needed .. so when iam there soon i need to dress like a local lol ,,,and pay the lowest price, instead of being ripped off :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sofia Cooper said:


> to be honest i didnt , but i have heard many things about all the bribes , but not this , so i take it if your a tourist you pay the highest price in everything , then if your an expat, an Egyptian would charge you more for something he is selling, than if it was his fellow countryman, so this is why an expat package is needed .. so when iam there soon i need to dress like a local lol ,,,and pay the lowest price, instead of being ripped off :eyebrows:




Yes that is it in a nutshelltand the reason I do not shop anywhere that the price is not shown. I use supermarkets with the price displayed but saying that I also use my little local shop and I know I pay local prices but that is maybe cos I am the only westerner that uses the shop and I am a novelty.

I love when you go to the museum etc and the government here tells you outright that they are going to charge you a tourist the top price, now in any western country that would be called racism


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes that is it in a nutshelltand the reason I do not shop anywhere that the price is not shown. I use supermarkets with the price displayed but saying that I also use my little local shop and I know I pay local prices but that is maybe cos I am the only westerner that uses the shop and I am a novelty.
> 
> I love when you go to the museum etc and the government here tells you outright that they are going to charge you a tourist the top price, now in any western country that would be called racism


 All such a rip off ,, now being a tourist i can expect to pay higher prices in tourist spots, like museums ,,etc ..but food should be the price of what the locals would pay ... so say iam not on an expat wage ,, and iam earning the Egptian wage and i want to go to a museum for instance , i would be paying a tourist price, as they would think of me as a tourist?...that is biased and yes in the west it would be a form of rascism ....its all hypocrisy ....


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sofia Cooper said:


> All such a rip off ,, now being a tourist i can expect to pay higher prices in tourist spots, like museums ,,etc ..but food should be the price of what the locals would pay ... so say iam not on an expat wage ,, and iam earning the Egptian wage and i want to go to a museum for instance , i would be paying a tourist price, as they would think of me as a tourist?...that is biased and yes in the west it would be a form of rascism ....its all hypocrisy ....



Well personally I don't see why tourist should pay more to get into museums etc, as tourists are one of the biggest sources or revenue and they just get fed up with being ripped off, trouble is they never look for repeat business here,,, its a get it all today attitude;
At one time there was a notice up in the museum saying
Egyptian price
Arab price
Western tourist price 
but I believe now it just says Egyptian, student and tourist lol


----------



## Sofia Cooper

MaidenScotland said:


> Well personally I don't see why tourist should pay more to get into museums etc, as tourists are one of the biggest sources or revenue and they just get fed up with being ripped off, trouble is they never look for repeat business here,,, its a get it all today attitude;
> At one time there was a notice up in the museum saying
> Egyptian price
> Arab price
> Western tourist price
> but I believe now it just says Egyptian, student and tourist lol


 Of course your right, we shouldnt be ripped off, but to me every country does is, but they choose to hide it, like we expect to pay more for things when we are in a resort in the uk , its just we hide it in the price , take London for instance , waiting to go on the London Eye, i had a coffee and i cannot beileve when i was charged over £4 for a coffee, now that is what i called being ripped off, so we all do it, but countries like Egypt show us, so as least you know they are doing it lol .....but yes its still all wrong ..


----------



## MaidenScotland

No we in the west don't charge according to race as they do here

Yes tourist places always charge more and I accept that but it should be the same price for everyone, after all if I go to Loch Lomond and have a coffee I pay the same price as the Japanese chappy sitting at the next table,


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Well personally I don't see why tourist should pay more to get into museums etc, as tourists are one of the biggest sources or revenue and they just get fed up with being ripped off, trouble is they never look for repeat business here,,, its a get it all today attitude;
> At one time there was a notice up in the museum saying
> Egyptian price
> Arab price
> Western tourist price
> but I believe now it just says Egyptian, student and tourist lol



Walking ATM machines?? 

And it's MONEY that moves everything in here, including "laws"!!

But you know that the only "racist" people in here are only the non Egyptian ones, Egyptians can't be racists, even if they tried to be :lol:

Enjoy it in here


----------



## Sofia Cooper

DeadGuy said:


> Walking ATM machines??
> 
> And it's MONEY that moves everything in here, including "laws"!!
> 
> But you know that the only "racist" people in here are only the non Egyptian ones, Egyptians can't be racists, even if they tried to be :lol:
> 
> Enjoy it in here


 As they say , money is the root of. all evil , ... and Ive defiantly faced rascism of a kind and from Egyptian men ,, gladly I must say not on here ,


----------



## melissa87

:/ i was looking forward to jogging in cairo too... would u get stares even in maadi? like sofia i find the treadmill very boring.. but id rather that than be stared at jogging!


----------



## DeadGuy

melissa87 said:


> :/ i was looking forward to jogging in cairo too... would u get stares even in maadi? like sofia i find the treadmill very boring.. but id rather that than be stared at jogging!


Yes, even in Maadi........

Sorry :s

Good luck!


----------



## Beatle

melissa87 said:


> :/ i was looking forward to jogging in cairo too... would u get stares even in maadi? like sofia i find the treadmill very boring.. but id rather that than be stared at jogging!


I think you get stared at in most locations in Cairo!


----------



## Sofia Cooper

melissa87 said:


> :/ i was looking forward to jogging in cairo too... would u get stares even in maadi? like sofia i find the treadmill very boring.. but id rather that than be stared at jogging!


 yesss soooo boring it put me off doing it, i am just used to running outside . and for miles , but guess it isnt going to happen .....as i dont like the idea of being leered at


----------



## MaidenScotland

Staring is a free pass time here.


----------



## elrasho

I've been doing some reading and someone said that the pollution in Cairo is so bad that it's like smoking 20 cigarettes a day! Are they exaggerating or is it really that bad? I'm concerned about this as I'm really into keeping fit and fear the air quality is going to make me ill.


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> I've been doing some reading and someone said that the pollution in Cairo is so bad that it's like smoking 20 cigarettes a day! Are they exaggerating or is it really that bad? I'm concerned about this as I'm really into keeping fit and fear the air quality is going to make me ill.


No, it really is that bad. That's why I said previously that it can be difficult to do a cardio workout - you can't push yourself to the same extent that you can back home. Certain times of the year are worse than others. And certain areas in Cairo are worse than others - that's why I wouldn't live downtown and I can't spend much time there when it's hot as the pollution is horrendous


----------



## elrasho

When you say Downtown Cairo is that here?: Google Maps

If so that's where I'm planning to stay!


----------



## canuck2010

elrasho said:


> I've been doing some reading and someone said that the pollution in Cairo is so bad that it's like smoking 20 cigarettes a day! Are they exaggerating or is it really that bad? I'm concerned about this as I'm really into keeping fit and fear the air quality is going to make me ill.



Yes it is that bad. I spent nearly $1000 on HEPA air cleaners and they help a lot. Perhaps buy a treadmill?


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> When you say Downtown Cairo is that here?: Google Maps
> 
> If so that's where I'm planning to stay!


Yes the Egyptian Museum is downtown. My friend stayed in the Nile Hilton (which I think is called the Nile Hotel now) which is near by and he said he found the pollution horrendous.


----------



## elrasho

Oh no! Where would you say the pollution is not as bad? Dokki?


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> Oh no! Where would you say the pollution is not as bad? Dokki?


Downtown is the worst. Zamalek and Maadi aren't as bad but I think you want to be walking distance to the British Council don't you?


----------



## elrasho

Yep I do Beatle  I was thinking of Dokki but there are no hostels there


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> Yep I do Beatle  I was thinking of Dokki but there are no hostels there


Are there any in Mohandiseen? I have lived there - the air quality isn't as great as Zamalek but it's not as hideous as downtown. I have used gyms in Mohandiseen and whilst I find the air quality restricts the amount of exercise I can do (and aggravates my asthma - I rarely use my inhaler in England, I don't even know where it is at the moment but in Cairo I have to use it quite frequently), I still find it easier to breathe than downtown.

At the end of the day you only have to be there for a month - if you don't like the pollution, I guess you can always move on to another country with your qualification.

What rate does the hostel charge?


----------



## NZCowboy

MaidenScotland said:


> Well personally I don't see why tourist should pay more to get into museums etc, as tourists are one of the biggest sources or revenue and they just get fed up with being ripped off, trouble is they never look for repeat business here,,, its a get it all today attitude;
> At one time there was a notice up in the museum saying
> Egyptian price
> Arab price
> Western tourist price
> but I believe now it just says Egyptian, student and tourist lol


Its not just Egypt that have different prices, its a middle eastern/arab thing, currently travelling thru Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Israel etc.
Were at Petra today I had to pay 33JOD but my wife cause she had a Egyptian passport she paid 11JOD (JOD=GBP) and I see the price for non Arabs is going to increase to 50JOD in December!!!!
They whole trip my wife has been purchasing the tickets/entry, she has skilled the childern up to speak arabi when mummy buys tickets. Paid arab price for everywhere, Baalbeck, Byblos, etc as she has just said we are from Misr but today the asked for passports.
Its not just the sites that had different rates in Egypt hotels do too, last summer went to Alexandia, I had serach for hotels on the net, and my wife said that she would ring and get a better price as she is Egyptian. The price she was given was under half the best price it could get, (Ressenance Alex) but the needed a copy of our marriage certificate, even though we were travelling with twin 3yo's ...lol


----------

